# 50-75 people



## Div (Dec 25, 2009)

Did a xmas party job for the wifes office ... these arent all the pics nor any of the setup there but we did most of the main stuff. I know theres not much bbq in there but was a long tedious job with a single oven and only 4 burners

8lbs of home made mac n cheese with prachetta

13lb of home made meatballs

8lbs of sausage

15lb of chicken wings

8 peperoni n mozz breads

10lbs of Ziti

13 quarts of home made sauce

8lbs of potato salad


24 pieces of chicken breast cut in half to cutlets so 48 pieces fried for massive amounts of chicken parm


Probably coulda used a full 18-20 quarts of sauce for this.


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 25, 2009)

Great job, really great job with the smaller kitchen. I'll bet the wife's crew ate it all up?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 25, 2009)

Way to crank out the chow. It all looks great!   

Pigs


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 25, 2009)

wish I worked where your wife works!


----------



## Div (Dec 25, 2009)

gone every last bit   the chicken parm was gone by the end of the first of three shifts


----------



## DJ (Dec 25, 2009)

Great Job especially with the amount of space you had to work with!!
dj


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 25, 2009)

You did so well, now they will want you doing it every year


----------

